# How to adjust the kernel clock speed?

## rquast

Hi!

Because of a major drift of the kernel clock, my Gentoo system looses about 1 hour per day. Timezones are configured correctly. However, an incorrectly configured timezone would produce a systematic shift and not a drift. The hardware RTC clock shows no drift and works accurately.

I now want to know how I can adjust the kernel clock speed without using an NTP daemon. Because I run linux on a notebook, NTP is not exactly what I want.

I know there exists a utility named "adjtimex" that exactly does the job. But I cannot find this utility in the Gentoo package list. Does Gentoo provide this (or a similar) utility?

Any advice that might contribute to solve the clock drift problem or any explanation for what might cause the drift is very appreciated. 

Thank you,

Ralf

----------

## chadh

A lot of people have been suggesting the hwclock utility.

----------

## Guest

 *chadh wrote:*   

> A lot of people have been suggesting the hwclock utility.

 

That's right, but I want to adjust the speed of the kernel clock. This cannot be done with hwclock.

----------

